# Wheels



## NightFallCruze (Apr 4, 2017)

I am running a 18x7.5 stock backspacing. Once Eibach comes out with the springs, I think 1.2-1.5" drop will look good with a 17 or 18 wheel.


----------



## Ragalyisp (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm considering 17x7.5 wheels for summer. Need to find specs for offset and width yet. I want to stick with the oem 17" sizing so I know it'll work with the lowering kit.


----------



## FM Wheels (Sep 4, 2015)

17x7.5 +35 you'll be fine.


----------



## farcrybehind13 (Mar 11, 2018)

NightFallCruze said:


> I am running a 18x7.5 stock backspacing. Once Eibach comes out with the springs, I think 1.2-1.5" drop will look good with a 17 or 18 wheel.


Hey man I'm curious. Have you noticed a change in fuel mileage or ride comfort with the rim change? I think some different rims would really make this car look good. Especially with a bit of lowered suspension. But I'm apprehensive to make the change depending on how it effects everything.


----------



## sbalzrette (Mar 18, 2018)

Just ordered a set of FK-Ethos RT-57 wheels in 18x8, 5x105, with a 40mm offset. Got them from Discount Tire, but they are on backorder...


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

im looking at 17x7.5 or 8 just trying to narrow my wheel choices down got some enkei and tsw wheels i like


----------

